# September 2021 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2021)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "The Scrap Yard" by @enezdez 






 2. "Andromeda Galaxy 9/6/21" by @crimbfighter 





 3. "A Walk In the Sand" by @K9Kirk





 4. "Sunset Moonrise Sailboat" by @SquarePeg





 5. "Lion Woman" by @Tuna





 6. "Urban fox in Tommy Thompson Park - Toronto" by @Philmar





 7. "A Peek Inside" by @Tuna


----------



## Space Face (Oct 7, 2021)

Doesn't seem to be a poll added so can't vote.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 7, 2021)

There must be a Gremlin in this post.....


----------



## Space Face (Oct 7, 2021)

I've reported it so hopefully they'll fix it soon.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Doesn't seem to be a poll added so can't vote.





Jeff15 said:


> There must be a Gremlin in this post.....



Fixed ... sorry about that, folks.  I was sleep-deprived when I posted.  Interesting that I do not see indications of the reports after the site rebuild.  I will ask the tech people to check it out.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 7, 2021)

Voted......


----------



## Space Face (Oct 7, 2021)

Done.


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 7, 2021)

Voted!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 9, 2021)

Voted! Great variety.


----------



## terri (Oct 9, 2021)

Done!    What a great selection this month.   Great work, everyone!


----------



## PJM (Oct 10, 2021)

Congrats to the nominees.  I wanted to vote for them all this month.


----------

